# Almost tossed this one - is it a point too?



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2016)

Found near the other piece posted yesterday.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow.  360 + views without a response tends to make me believe that it is not a point just as I initially suspected.  Oh well - I will keep my eyes open when I go back that way.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like it was being worked into a point to me


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree, worked a bit then discarded.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks ya'll.  That was what I was thinking too.  Probably wasn't turning out right so they just dropped it to start a new one.  Guess I will hang on to it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2016)

most definitely a point, always keep them that look like that there one....lol


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you ma'am - it is kept.


----------

